# RSLC



## EATIII (Oct 2, 2006)

To all concerned, this is the current school info.

https://www.benning.army.mil/rtb/new_lrsc/default.htm


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 2, 2006)

*LRSU History*

http://www.specwarnet.net/americas/lrsu.htm


----------

